# Aloysius Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Available Now



## music6000 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jan 29, 2022)

Got a real ZVex Mastotron in my collection. Got it after building a Woolly Mammoth clone. The Mastotron is more controllable compared to the rather noisy Mammoth. Nice fuzz, especially for bass.


----------

